# catproof fencing



## haruka (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Planning to let my cats out in the garden now they are big enough but don't want them to leave the garden - anyone got any experience of catproof fencing or any other way to confine them? I know there's a floppy fence (katsecure?) - has anyone tried this, or indeed any other way of restricting them to the garden? I don't want to spend alot of money on something that doesn't work.
Any thoughts on this, I'd be most grateful.
Thanks.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

katsecure use rollers to stop cats climbing out

secure-a-cat is the overhang at 45* with netting

I am doing DIY catproofing using wood, fence posts and some heavy duty garden netting (is actually for putting on ponds to stop herons and children getting into the water) and is costing me about £220 for a large garden, new gates and going around the garage etc


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.katzecure.com/
http://www.safepetpens.co.uk/runs.html
http://www.purrfectfence.co.uk/

certainly with the last one you could make something like that yourself.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

oh just forgot to mention the secure-a-cat kits have gone down a storm with several people I know  keeping even hefty breeds like NFC's and Maine Coons in, also helps keep other cats out.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

here's some ideas

Cat Enclosures* Cat Runs* Outdoor Cat Enclosure Photos

http://www.pets.info.vic.gov.au/community/attachments/catprooffencingandcatenclosures.pdf

CatStuff: Cat Run

The Cat Enclosure
The Catrun

Cat Enclosures & Cat Runs - Design ideas, tips, photos & more.

Cat Run
http://www.geocities.com/holmescathy/outdoorenclosure.html
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Park/9857/enclosure.html

Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike


----------



## Catman2 (Aug 20, 2009)

There is also a new company Felisafe suppling fence top kits to the UK


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Catman2

Do you know Mogman5 by any chance?


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Catlover2 said:


> Hi Catman2
> 
> Do you know Mogman5 by any chance?


Lol @ Catlover. Great minds


----------



## mogman5 (Oct 22, 2009)

haruka said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Planning to let my cats out in the garden now they are big enough but don't want them to leave the garden - anyone got any experience of catproof fencing or any other way to confine them? I know there's a floppy fence (katsecure?) - has anyone tried this, or indeed any other way of restricting them to the garden? I don't want to spend alot of money on something that doesn't work.
> Any thoughts on this, I'd be most grateful.
> Thanks.


Hi

Have a look at FeliSafe - Welcome to FeliSafe Secure Cat Fence Systems, there basic kit is only 175.00 and made of steel which I am changing my brackets over too as several of my aluminion brackets ( which i bought from another supplier )recently snapped with the heavy snow and ice on the netting. We have 5 cats which enjoy the freedom of the garden in safety and have never had any problems in the last 3 years. Including two young maine coons which are very agile. I contacted Steve from felisafe who was very helpful and told me they can custom make brackets to suit any garden and made me some replacement brackets and I received them the same week.


----------



## Neelix (Jul 19, 2008)

I have the Katzecure fencing which is brilliant, I have never had a problem with any of my cats getting out or anyone else's cats getting in and it looks great too. 
Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike

The problem with most of the other types of fencing, including Felisafe, is that when placed on a 6 foot fence they exceed the local authority fence height restrictions.

Garden fences need planning permission if more than 2 metres high and 1 metre high when next to a public highway or footpath.

The Katzecure poles set on a 6 foot fence are still within the allowed height restrictions.


----------



## Catman2 (Aug 20, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Neelix*
> 
> The problem with most of the other types of fencing, including Felisafe, is that when placed on a 6 foot fence they exceed the local authority fence height restrictions.


If you had taken the time to look at felisafe you would see that the brackets are custom made with a choice of styles and angles to suit; giving several options which comply with planning regulations where necessary.

I am sure the Katzecure system is very good but I also believe it is comparatively expensive and unfortunately for a lot of people price is a major factor.

Different systems suit different people the main thing is that cats are kept safe!


----------



## Neelix (Jul 19, 2008)

Catman2 said:


> If you had taken the time to look at felisafe you would see that the brackets are custom made with a choice of styles and angles to suit; giving several options which comply with planning regulations where necessary.
> 
> I did take the "time" to look at the Felisafe system and have friends who have similar systems which they now realise exceed the planning regulation height.
> 
> There is no mention of "planning regulations" on the Felisafe site. The only mention I could see regarding height was "This is attached to the existing sound wall or fence at a height of approximately six feet or more." so if you attached a bracket on top of a six foot fence it whould exceed the height restrictions.


----------



## Catman2 (Aug 20, 2009)

> There is no mention of "planning regulations" on the Felisafe site. The only mention I could see regarding height was "This is attached to the existing sound wall or fence at a height of approximately six feet or more." so if you attached a bracket on top of a six foot fence it whould exceed the height restrictions.


I did not say that there was any mention of planning regulations on the felisafe site> What I said was that the brackets are not standard and are made to the specifications of the buyer. If you had looked you would see there is a diagram showing angles from 0 degrees to 90 degrees. The 0 degree bracket would come out straight so in effect you could mount it at 6' 6" and it would not need planning permission. One could also mount a bracket with a 13 degree angle at 6' and that would not be higher than the 2 metre limit. There is also a range of double bend brackets so you could have brackets at for example 45 degrees up to the 2 metre level and then bent to run parallel to the ground.

So your assertion that felisafe cat fencing can't be installed without contravening planning regulations is not true. I have also been in contact with felisafe regarding this and they tell me they are planning to update their web site to include information about the possibility of requiring planning permission.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Catman2 said:


> I did not say that there was any mention of planning regulations on the felisafe site> What I said was that the brackets are not standard and are made to the specifications of the buyer. If you had looked you would see there is a diagram showing angles from 0 degrees to 90 degrees. The 0 degree bracket would come out straight so in effect you could mount it at 6' 6" and it would not need planning permission. One could also mount a bracket with a 13 degree angle at 6' and that would not be higher than the 2 metre limit. There is also a range of double bend brackets so you could have brackets at for example 45 degrees up to the 2 metre level and then bent to run parallel to the ground.
> 
> So your assertion that felisafe cat fencing can't be installed without contravening planning regulations is not true. I have also been in contact with felisafe regarding this and they tell me they are planning to update their web site to include information about the possibility of requiring planning permission.


Now Now Children, NO Fighting. :mad5: Only Kidding, I love a good argument


----------



## Neelix (Jul 19, 2008)

And this is what happens with mesh/wiring cat proof fencing

YouTube - Cat proof fence


----------



## Catman2 (Aug 20, 2009)

Neelix, I would have thought that after making uninformed statements and having them proved wrong you would have learnt to consider what you post before doing so.

The point of this thread was to give initially Haruka and subsequently any one else who looks, advice about keeping cats safe and the different methods of doing so. I took issue with you over comments you made which where patently not true and corrected you, allowing people to make an informed decision based on facts and not your suppositions.

As for the link you have posted, are you really saying that someone putting 12 of chicken wire on top of their fence is representative of cat fencing systems? It is evident to me you are attempting to obfuscate this thread with your spurious comments and link.

At first I thought it was ignorance but this clearly proves to me that you are trying to mislead people for what reason I do not know. I do know however, that you are making a complete ass of yourself.

Perhaps a forum where people discuss things about pets and share information and experiences in an adult manner is not for you. Maybe you would be better suited to a forum like this. Link


----------



## mogman5 (Oct 22, 2009)

is neelix receiving royalties from katzecure I wonder! lol.  
I wouldn't trust a piece of drainpipe to keep my cat's in, maybe neelix should get his cat's to post a reply and we might get a sensible topic.


----------



## Neelix (Jul 19, 2008)

Catman2 said:


> Neelix, I would have thought that after making uninformed statements and having them proved wrong you would have learnt to consider what you post before doing so.
> 
> The point of this thread was to give initially Haruka and subsequently any one else who looks, advice about keeping cats safe and the different methods of doing so. I took issue with you over comments you made which where patently not true and corrected you, allowing people to make an informed decision based on facts and not your suppositions.
> 
> ...


Nothing I have posted has been proved wrong and I take offence at you calling me an idiot.

Which makes me think that Catman2 is probably the person who owns Felisafe.


----------



## Neelix (Jul 19, 2008)

mogman5 said:


> is neelix receiving royalties from katzecure I wonder! lol.
> I wouldn't trust a piece of drainpipe to keep my cat's in, maybe neelix should get his cat's to post a reply and we might get a sensible topic.


No Neelix does not recive royalties from Katzecure, I am nothing more than an satisfied customer.

The Katzecure product is hardly a piece of drain pipe, are you the same person as Catman2?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a friend who has the catsecure on her main garden, but also her own version of it in her side garden (she lives in a bungalow).

Both work well, and she has had no escapes so far. The downside with the cat secure is that in order to stop other cats coming in aswell as your cats getting out, you need to attach double the system, once on the outside and once on the inside.

The catsecure system looks alot more stylish than her own version (different sized drain pipes on large dowells).

But the price for either catsecure or one of the mesh/net type overhand fences is still fairly high.


----------



## Neelix (Jul 19, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> I have a friend who has the catsecure on her main garden, but also her own version of it in her side garden (she lives in a bungalow).
> 
> Both work well, and she has had no escapes so far. The downside with the cat secure is that in order to stop other cats coming in aswell as your cats getting out, you need to attach double the system, once on the outside and once on the inside.
> 
> ...


Hi billyboysmammy, I have never had cats come in my garden over the Katzecure even with a calling queen in my garden, nor have any of my friends with the system. I only have the poles on the inside of the fence. Both my neighbours have cats and they stay well away from the system. Maybe your friend should ask Katzecure to come back and check her system, they include return visits as part of their service.


----------



## Catman2 (Aug 20, 2009)

Neelix said:


> Nothing I have posted has been proved wrong and I take offence at you calling me an idiot.
> 
> Which makes me think that Catman2 is probably the person who owns Felisafe.


Lets do a recap then

did you not say "so if you attached a bracket on top of a six foot fence it would exceed the height restrictions."

To which I responded "What I said was that the brackets are not standard and are made to the specifications of the buyer. If you had looked you would see there is a diagram showing angles from 0 degrees to 90 degrees. The 0 degree bracket would come out straight so in effect you could mount it at 6' 6" and it would not need planning permission. One could also mount a bracket with a 13 degree angle at 6' and that would not be higher than the 2 metre limit. There is also a range of double bend brackets so you could have brackets at for example 45 degrees up to the 2 metre level and then bent to run parallel to the ground."

Now to my mind you have made a statement I have said you are wrong and gone on to give reasons why you are wrong. You had the opportunity to counter that giving reasons to support your statement. Then because you couldn't argue with the facts chose to post a link to a video that was clearly posted for its comic value and is in no way representative of Felisafe or any similar cat fencing, with the comment "And this is what happens with mesh/wiring cat proof fencing".

I'll let people decide for themselves if you have been proved wrong or not.

As to me calling you an idiot, where did I do that? I merely observed that with the way you had conducted yourself and posted comments based on supposition that you may be better suited to a different style of forum, one that doesn't necessarily deal in facts.

I fail to see where the ownership of any of the company's has any bearing on this discussion other than to try to deflect the discussion away from you being proved wrong. All I have ever said is this thread should be about giving accurate information to people so they can make an informed choice. I have maintained that different systems suit different people. You on the other hand from the outset have tried to put people off the netting systems in favour of the roller system. What I took umbrage with was the fact that you were miss informing people and trying to use the spectre of "planning permission" to frighten people away from the net systems. You did not even quote the planning regulations correctly in your first post.

FYI dictionary definition of an idiot "an utterly foolish or senseless person".


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Now Now...calm down everybody. It's cat fencing were typing about!


----------



## Catman2 (Aug 20, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> But the price for either catsecure or one of the mesh/net type overhand fences is still fairly high.


I cant speak for the other types but my Felisafe kit cost £107 for a 25 metre garden which, I don't think is expensive at all, especially when compared to the cost of vets fees if one of my cats was to get hurt. Not only that but I consider it a small price to pay for peace of mind against the anguish I would suffer if one went missing.

The alternative would be to keep them in the house but seeing them playing in the garden makes me think its money well spent:smile5:


----------



## haruka (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree thats a very small price to pay for your cats security. Some of the systems I have looked at have been 10 times that price.

Unfortunately the fences around my garden belong to the neighbours on each side, so that excludes my using any of the fencetop-mounting systems.

Also I have 2 sheds (which cant really be re-sited) close to the boundary, and someone has pointed out to me that the cats could jump from the top of either of these across whatever fence I put in.

So I am at stalemate at the moment, with Spring approaching and the cats still confined to the house.


----------



## Catman2 (Aug 20, 2009)

haruka said:


> I agree thats a very small price to pay for your cats security. Some of the systems I have looked at have been 10 times that price.
> 
> Unfortunately the fences around my garden belong to the neighbours on each side, so that excludes my using any of the fencetop-mounting systems.
> 
> ...


It does sound like you have a difficult job on your hands. My friend had a similar problem in that he moved into a house where the gardens were separated by big hedges. He solved his problem by using metal fence post spikes to install 4 x 4 fence posts on the inside of the hedge and attached green plastic covered mesh to them thus creating a fence that he could attach cat fencing to. He also had out buildings at the bottom of his garden so he only went about 20 metres down and then went across the garden with the fencing and fitted a gate to get access to the rest of the garden and out buildings. Also with out buildings you can take measures to stop cats getting onto the roof so they can't use them to escape. The only other thing you could do to give your cats some garden time would be to build some sort of enclosure or run.


----------

